# How do you know when a bunny trusts you?



## Hopper2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

I think Hopper trusts me, but sometimes I wonder. When I pet her she bunches up in a ball and both of her ears turn sideways. but when I walk around and she is in her cage she is curious in what I do. I can pet her cheeks, ears, the bridge of her nose, and down her body. she will stay bunched up but her eyes close. Is this normal or do I scare the hell out of her? I can pick her up out of her cage and if I talk to her she calms down immediately. She doesn't get out of the cage as much as she should because of my 2 little ones are constantly chasing her and scaring her so I open her cage for free hopping when it is just me up. I am also the only one who can brush her and clip her nails. I am mostly curious to know if she trusts me and if she doesn't how to fix that?


----------



## JBun (Oct 7, 2013)

Bunnies will sometimes relax into a 'bunloaf' when being petted. It just means they are totally relaxed and enjoying the pets. Usually a rabbit won't close it's eyes when it is very frightened. That is usually the sign of a very relaxed bunny. If a rabbit was frightened or scared it will usually have it's eyes opened very wide, it will be breathing very fast, and will seem very tense and skittish. It's ears will also usually be straight up in high alert, or could also be pinned back.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 7, 2013)

I think that in the circumstances you're describing, it sounds like your rabbit trusts you. The fact that you can pet, brush, clip nails is great. I think that they will show trust for their humans in differnt ways. For instance with my rabbit, she will let me pet, kiss, snuggle her, she stretches out beside me, will show me her belly and also close her eyes and purr when I pet her. To me that's trust but she doesn't trust me enough to pick her up or clip her nails yet. I read that you will know when they are most comfortable and feeling safe around you the more they are laying down and it's harder for them to get in escape mode. So if they're fully stretched out, laying on their side with eyes half closed or closed, your rabbit is feeling safe and content around you.


----------



## rew (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi

I've been a pretty confident bunny boy since my mummy and daddy brought me home. They were quite confused when I would stretch out flat in front of them or groom myself in the living room since the very first day. They thought this meant that I trusted them. Silly newbies. They didn't realise that I wasn't coming up to them or relaxing next to them, more like the other side of the room!

After awhile though, with much pats and grooming (and minimal pick-ups) I got curious as to what they were like. I would follow them from room to room but I'd keep my distance. Didn't want them to get the wrong idea!

Now I follow my mummy all over the place. And I would come when called to get pets or treats. And I'm starting to listen to her when she calls me the ninja bunny for getting through her rabbit proofing and tells me to get out from under her bed. This makes my mummy silly happy. I even groom her furless paw when she's petting me. 

I suppose you'll know when Hooper trusts you when she spends more time around you and relaxes near you. Give it time (I took months to trust my hoomans) with loads of cuddles and treats and if you notice a difference then she's opening up to you, if not it might just be the kinda bunny she is  Age also helps. I'm less rebellious now that I'm not a teenager anymore  

Please post on how it goes with you and Hopper!


----------



## PaGal (Oct 7, 2013)

If the bunny is laying on it's chest with it's legs tucked under it, it is called being in a bunloaf. This means the rabbit is relaxed although not as relaxed as when they are laying stretched out. 

If the bun approaches you readily then it is not afraid.

Some buns like being petted less than others and some like being petted in particular areas and not others. With Thumper I can pet him just about anywhere. Petting his feet or belly makes him a little nervous if you approach petting there quickly so to pet there I move slowly. Petting him anywhere else it doesn't matter how quickly you approach him. 

With Laverne and Shirley they both prefer their nose rubs and Shirley is ok with her back. 

Remember each bun is different.

The Language of Lagomorphs is a good site to check out for bunny language.


----------



## Hopper2013 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone, Hopper does come up to me if I am on my belly, but she doesn't stretch out, I think that might be because of how little I can let her hop around unafraid, she is scared of my kids and dogs, she has followed me around a little bit, and almost comes out of her cage when I call and make kissy noises. I can give her kisses on her nose, ears etc. She doesn't like me touching her belly but her paws are only touchable when they need clipping lol, She is very independent and likes to be held for a little while, otherwise she is off exploring  Does anyone have any suggestions for bunny proofing wires? I have computer and surround sound wires I don't want her chewing on but I cannot prevent her from getting to them in anyway trust me I have tried, the more barriers I sent the more determined she becomes to conquer those barriers and find a way past them lol, she literally will ram into whatever I have erected and they usually collapse.


----------



## mhockin78 (Oct 9, 2013)

Try those plastic pvc type cord holders. They come in various lengths and are hollow tubes that fit around cords. We have them on our phone cord and all exposed cords like lamps and such. Helps a lot and its fairly cheap.


----------



## JBun (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's some ideas for protecting wires.

http://bunnyproof.com/step-by-step-...its-chewing-cables-wires-bunnyproof-training/


----------



## Hopper2013 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone, once i get my cords taken care of Hopper will be like a free bunny lol, she loves being out and her and my cat like to play tag ;-) they chase each other around the room. My kitty is declawed and kinda scared of hopper so I have no worries with them


----------

